# HLGStrider, read this



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 15, 2011)

As you wished, I will not post off topic on that forum. I think it's funny that I get the warning instead of the people who did it first. But anyways, here is your original post:



> Bard, as a moderator, I'm asking if you could calm down a bit. You've been a little aggressive in recent posts and I can't tell if you are attempting to be funny and it isn't coming across to me or if you really all of the sudden believe you are the forum police. Either way, it's going to start fights over things that don't really need to be fought about. Keeping the forum in line isn't your job. If a post is highly offensive to you, then report it and we'll look into it. That's what we're here for.



It's not offensive. I was just wondering why, if there is a forum dedicated to welcoming this newcomer, (and i'm sure they already welcomed him on that) do they have to submit a meaningless post that is completely off topic? Is it so hard to stick to the rules?


----------



## Thorin (Nov 15, 2011)

I fail to see, Bard, why someone should be getting a 'warning' for going off topic? Annoying, perhaps but it occurs in every forum in every topic. Such deviation that occurs so much of the time would be a moderator's nightmare if they have to 'give warnings' every time it occurs. How exactly do you think a moderator should be moderating such warnings? Suspension? Three strikes and you are out??

Just wondering.


----------



## ReadWryt (Nov 15, 2011)

Bard the Bowman said:


> As you wished, I will not post off topic on that forum. I think it's funny that I get the warning instead of the people who did it first. But anyways, here is your original post:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not offensive. I was just wondering why, if there is a forum dedicated to welcoming this newcomer, (and i'm sure they already welcomed him on that) do they have to submit a meaningless post that is completely off topic? Is it so hard to stick to the rules?



And I'm wondering why, if you find off topic postings so offensive, did you go on to post several times about the off topic post? I mean, it's like someone who harps on the fact that one's farts smell horrible for ten minutes longer than the stench lingers ... Thank you for repeatedly pointing out the obvious thing which everyone else seemed to have gotten over already, that was uniquely usefull...and the malicious accusation of the lack of a fellow board member's spine with your name calling was certainly sufficient to reveal the good natured and friendly intent behind your actions...Bravo!

_(Yeah, I'm back...)_


----------



## Uminya (Nov 15, 2011)

How dare old friends greet one another wherever they happen to meet.

The nerve of some people.

Honestly, this is a community, not a series of wikipedia entries. If you can't tolerate a friendly, familiar atmosphere, I think you may be missing the point.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, so many people coming at me at once. First of all I will answer Thorin.

Thorin, your argument that it would be a moderator's nightmare is weightless. Just because something is difficult is no reason to ignore it. Like I said before, since when does popularity make something proper?

Now on to ReadWryt. First of all, I said I didn't find it offensive (wasn't that part of what you quoted me on? Funny how you could quote me on that and then contradict it). Second of all, I posted on the subject and as a sort of postscript I wondered why they were posting solely to welcome you instead of on the welcome forum. Their responses garnered more responses from me, and I was "warned by a moderator", and I complied with that request. And finally, I'm not malicious, and my intent was neutral. I have no ill will. Indeed, it simply started out as an inquiry to satisfy my curious mind. 

Ciryaher. I never said old friends shouldn't be able to greet one another. That is why there are separate boards for that! Or, they could have said hi in one of their posts pertaining to the topic. What even makes it more ridiculous is the fact that they had to quote ReadWryt's long post in order to say hi, taking up even more space and disrupting the flow of the thread. Anyway, like I said, I am not a moderator, and merely began by pondering aloud.


----------



## Uminya (Nov 15, 2011)

As Elgee said elsewhere, if you have a problem, use the Report Post button.

But seriously. This is much ado about nothing. Don't get stressed out over it. We're all here to share our love of Tolkien in a fun, friendly, and intelligent environment.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 15, 2011)

You obviously didn't read my post. I said i wasn't offended, I was just curious. But I won't beat my brains out trying to explain it to you.


----------



## Uminya (Nov 15, 2011)

> What even makes it more *ridiculous* is the fact that *they had to* quote ReadWryt's l*ong post* in order to say hi, *taking up even more space* and *disrupting* the flow of the thread.



That sounds like you were upset, to me. I bolded the negative parts that make me get that impression.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 15, 2011)

All right, I know i said I wouldn't beat my brains out, but I guess I'll go against that. 

*Ridiculous: *If they were going to post, why couldn't they just use his name instead of quoting him. You quote something because you are going to say something pertaining to the quote. In this case, they didn't. Hence, ridiculous.

*They had to: *Well, technically they didn't have to. I meant that they felt the need to quote him, but I shortened it down. Sorry for the marginal error. I was expecting people to see through it. 

*Long post: *Um, I'm pretty sure ReadWryt's post was a long one. Correct me if I'm wrong.

*Taking up even more space: *Again, correct me if I'm wrong, but their quoting of ReadWryt did actually take up more space.

*Disrupting: *Definition of disrupt: To interrupt or impede the progress, movement, or procedure of. All right, perhaps a bit harsh. But, by definition I am correct. However, to prove my good nature, I won't go so far as to label the posts as impediments.

So you see, I am just stating the facts. I am not upset, and each statement can be defended, as I just did.


----------



## ReadWryt (Nov 15, 2011)

Bard the Bowman said:


> Look Thorin, why don't you go welcome him on the Member Announcements, or on The Floating Log. And since when did popularity make something proper? Just because people break protocol and procedure, that doesn't mean we need to adhere to that. Stick to the rules spineless.



...no, no malice here. This certainly explains THIS!


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 15, 2011)

Listen up here ReadWryt, the "spineless" wasn't directed at Thorin for posting. It was there because of what he said about how it happens on every forum so it's not a problem. I don't like that type of thinking. Do you? So yes, that type of thing gets me heated up, but not the posting off-topic.


----------



## Uminya (Nov 15, 2011)

It's really not unusual for people to greet each other outside the off-topic area. That Thorin used the quote feature rather than typing in the individual name was probably in the name of expediency. Seriously. There's nothing to be upset about, nor was there to begin with.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 15, 2011)

Ciryaher, this the last time I will say this, I am not upset.


----------



## ReadWryt (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok everybody, let's all get in tune with Bard's way of thinking. This is an imperative now, we can't have any off topic jocularity or heartfelt asides in here! This forum must be run in a strictly orderly manner from here on out or else....or else.....er,....um Oh, Hi Thorin!! LTNS, it's great to see you still hang out here! I mean, ehem...so none of that previously occurring off topic foolishness or else someone might get offended!

Which reminds me, If the "New Members" forum is, as stated, where you "Meet and greet the newest TTF member", how is it that a thread there could be co-opted into an inquest as to the reason for a member's leaving...that really seems off the topic of any sort of greeting I've previously encountered! But then, I'm rather narrow minded in my interpretation of such things I guess...


----------



## Uminya (Nov 15, 2011)

Bard the Bowman said:


> Ciryaher, this the last time I will say this, I am not upset.


 
A statement that sounds markedly upset...:*confused:


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 15, 2011)

So by denying I'm upset I am somehow admitting I'm upset? I think your logic is slightly flawed.


----------



## Uminya (Nov 15, 2011)

Well...you did start up a thread about a topic that should have been confined to PMs with a moderator, and you did complain publicly...usually people only complain when they're upset about something...

Anyhow, this is sorta pointless. Thorin didn't break any rules, so the point is moot. Carry on!


----------



## ReadWryt (Nov 15, 2011)

Complain publicly?? Heck, we are discussing this in a thread created for the very purpose of _*discussing this!! Bahahahahah! *_


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 15, 2011)

ReadWryt, you obviously are a poor reader. If you recall, I wondered why they couldn't have just made a post that pertained to the topic, and then at the end said a hi! or something like that. Don't misquote me. 

Oh, and as to your little comment about the New Members board, well done. Yes, absolutely I could be guilty of posting off topic. But I think I am far less guilty since I was asking about something mentioned in previous posts and I wasn't just throwing a lone "hi there" out of the blue. Nice try though.


----------



## Thorin (Nov 15, 2011)

Me thinks the Bard doth protest too much....

Seriously Bard? I too have issues with topics that go severly off track. However, I did not go off track. I did not begin discussing why Orlando Bloom is SOOOOO hot (as some have done in the past...ick) or discuss politics or religion.

I quoted RW's post (which was on topic) and commented on the WAY he posted it. I did not 'greet' him, nor did I make a big issue on it. Topics such as the one being discussed were always approached in the past in such a 'curmudgeonly' way by RW and I was merely commenting on it.

Dude, man. You need to fight a battle where one exists. I guess I'll apologize to you now, Bard....sorry... but...

*A big hello out to another old friend, Ciryaher! Good times are back again, boys!!!* :*)


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 15, 2011)

See? Now you've got it Thorin. You created a relevant post, and then at the end greeted Ciryaher or whatever. Isn't that a lot more appropriate?


----------



## ReadWryt (Nov 15, 2011)

Did I QUOTE someone? I don't remember having repeated anything anyone said without crediting them...I apologize for having done so, I must be slipping.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah sorry ReadWryt I missed one of your earlier posts so mine might appear a little disjointed. I was referring to the one where you said to get in tune with my thinking. It's a few posts back.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Nov 15, 2011)

It's so great to see so much activity on TTF these days! :*up 

Oh and HLGStrider, read this: Hey! How ya been? Good to see you around :*)


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Prince of Cats. This is obviously a touchy subject. On a side note, when does a thread become a "Hot Topic"?


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm only going to say one thing before I close this thread because it is just fomenting anger and discord for no good reason:

If you aren't upset, and I'll take your word at that because I can't see you while you are typing and assigning imaginary tone to posts causes more trouble than not (ie, you can't type sarcasm, enthusiasm, or anger), then you are simply wasting my time and forum space on a subject nobody really cares about, so instead of having one off topic comment of "it is good to see you back, buddy" we have dozens of off topic comments and now a whole thread arguing about whether or not it is a serious offense to be off topic. . .and no, it isn't a serious offense to be off topic. Off topic asides have traditionally been allowed in multiple threads AS LONG AS THEY DON'T HIJACK THE THREAD which is what your complaint with Thorin and RW did. I'm not taking sides, other than to say, again, that it isn't your job to police the forum and you need to stop before you turn a non-issue into an issue. Maybe off topics aren't terribly helpful, but they aren't a big enough problem to hit members with vitriol or "warnings" whatever that means. I also happen to dislike it when members misuse capitalization or misspell common words, but I'm not going to personally edit every post where I see clumsy writing. 

Any future threads on this subject will be deleted. This is not about taking sides. It is simply that this discussion does not merit forum space and is obviously making people angry. There is an "ignore user" option if you really really really don't like what someone else is saying or find their contributions generally un-enlightening.


----------

